# Jr. Lady



## Toni (Mar 31, 2010)

My first Jr. Gent Roller Ball and it IS tapered oh yah!!  Betcha you didnt think I could do it, without a lathe:biggrin:

Love this pen!!


----------



## glycerine (Mar 31, 2010)

Very NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy purple people eaters bat girl, ya done good! I knew ya could. You know now your going to be busier than a one armed paper hanger.......


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni, you are AMAZING!!! 
That is one purrrty pen! :worship:


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 31, 2010)

Another spectacular piece of artwork!


----------



## cnccutter (Mar 31, 2010)

and you were telling us how much trouble you were having... HA!  your a PRO in sheep's clothing..

turned out great!

Erik


----------



## Toni (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you guys!! Like I told Lenny I was really struggling with that thin tube yesturday but once I got it figured out how to do it and then they were cured(pc lingo for bakedd), sanded, polished and the pen was put together I felt real good about making my first Jr.Gent. 

I have one more Jr. Gent kit to make sooo...yep gonna make another one..LOL


----------



## Toni (Mar 31, 2010)

I would glady appreciate any criticism as this is the first one I have made.



> your a PRO in sheep's clothing..


 
Oh god dont tell any of the sheep in New Zealand, the thought is scarry, considering they say sheep outnumber the human population..LOL


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Great work Toni!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to the world of real pens.  A beauty.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni said:


> I would glady appreciate any criticism as this is the first one I have made.



Personally.  Too Purple, way too purple.

No seriously   way way too purple
NOT

Jerry


----------



## TomS (Mar 31, 2010)

What a beauty. That's your best yet, by far.
Tom


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow..


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 31, 2010)

*OK..... Now you're just showing off! *

I need to caugh, clear my throat and take a deep breath so I can muster up my "girlie" voice to say.... Really nice, I love the look of it! :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni I knew you could do it!   Looks absoultely fabu!!!  Can't wait for mine to show up in the mail 

Keep up the great work!
J


----------



## CaptG (Mar 31, 2010)

ATTA GIRL,  see, I told ya you could do it.  And you did it very well.  Can't wait to see the next one  
Hey George, your wife seen these yet???  lol


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 31, 2010)

CaptG said:


> ATTA GIRL, see, I told ya you could do it. And you did it very well. Can't wait to see the next one
> Hey George, your wife seen these yet??? lol


 
Yes, but she doesn't care for them...... too flowery!  I like them a lot more than she does, go figure!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 31, 2010)

Excellent work Toni! next kit try a fountain pen,also are you, or have you tried using the kit bushings when rolling too size!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 31, 2010)

I've had to make sure my wife and daughter aren't anywhere near when ever I read one of your posts. :biggrin: This one is just as pretty as all your previous ones, beautifully done.


----------



## CSue (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I'd have to say that's one beauty of a pen.
                    :star::star::star::star::star:

But if you want some criticism, Next time, make a matching set - Rollerball and Fountain.

Do you "do sheep?" You know, as well as flowers . . . ?


----------



## JimB (Mar 31, 2010)

Another stunning piece of art. Simply beautiful.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni, have you noticed that the word most used to describe your work is "ART"? Relative to my PM to you...


----------



## Mark (Mar 31, 2010)

That came out looking amazing. Very, very nice.


----------



## penmanship (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW !  that is fantastic ~ so well done


----------



## el_d (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Very Nice Toni. those are great and without a lathe....... Cant wait to see what you do with a lathe?

 Any plans on making some "manly" PC designs????  

 If so let me know.....


----------



## Whaler (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni, that is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 31, 2010)

No! I won't do it! I will not tell you once again how beautiful your work is! No matter what piece of art you create! No matter how nice it is! Even if it is the sweetest looking JR I've seen! Enough is Enough!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nicely done and I think the larger kits help really show off the detail in the colors. Thanks for showing and keep them coming.


----------



## tbird (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni,
Your work is amazing. I still cannot fathom how you make them, I don't have the "creative vision" others have. lol I would love see a video.:tongue:


----------



## LouCee (Mar 31, 2010)

Amazing and stunning!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 31, 2010)

That is gorgeous! :wink: (has anyone described your work as gorgeous yet??)  But you want criticism, so here it goes!!  .............................................can't think of a critical thing to say.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## turnsomeantlers (Mar 31, 2010)

Beautiful pen.
Is there a tutorial somewhere on your process?
Never played with PC before, but it intrigues me.
Especially after looking at what you are doing with it!
Great work!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I'm going to sell my Jet mini and get a Toni! :biggrin:


----------



## chriselle (Mar 31, 2010)

Now, you've done it Toni,  you've gone and made ME cry.  :biggrin::wink:  That is perfection!!  

Somebody get that goofy Urushi swill off the front page!  

We have an ARTIST in the house..:good:  Well done!


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 31, 2010)

Beautiful pen as are all of your others!!!  I think you have made quite an impact on the pen making world.  Very positive...


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 31, 2010)

Fabulous PC cane work as always.  It's awesome you've integrated the bushings in your particular and spectacular process.  Looking at the pictures, it looks like things are pretty tight all the way around.  Great fit, and shaping.  This is definitely a big step forward in merging your art with pen turning, because really there's no kit you can't do now.

I've mentioned this before, but _for me_, on a purely aesthetic basis, your stuff doesn't quite work with these larger kits.  I think, _for me_, it would work if you get to where you can do closed-end stuff.  More you and as little kit as possible would be even better.   

But it's awesome, everyone else is wowed, you like it, and those will sell, so 'nuff said.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni,

I am trying to think of something that has not already been said, but I cannot.  Let me echo Roy's comment:  This is art!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni when are you going to do a Tutorial on PC??? I would love to see it.

Lin.


----------



## Bree (Mar 31, 2010)

A truly lovely pen!  Great work!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni you do AWESOME work, that's beautiful.


----------



## Parson (Mar 31, 2010)

Not like you need a 50th "nice work" comment, but it really is stunning.

Hey, I got a pasta machine for my birthday and I think it's going to be used for clay soon 

Now I just need to learn how to make flowers like you make.


----------



## jskeen (Mar 31, 2010)

Told you you could do it!  Good on ya.  Now that you have done one, and got it finished, and got to write with it (hopefully) a little bit, you see what I mean about the difference in quality in the kits?  That's why once you get a firm grip on this style and quality of pens, you will be less excited about selling slimlines on etsy for peanuts


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 31, 2010)

Toni everyone has taken all the words to describe your work! You are an amazing artist and I love your "girlie" pens. (I typed that in my manly voice):biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dang...where was this post earlier??  That is very nice...my fiance' is is asking why I can't make pens that pretty.  So now I need to take on polymer clay


----------



## Mark (Mar 31, 2010)

lol. My wife loves the PC too. I told her I'm learning the PR. She can learn the PC. :biggrin:


----------



## Dorno (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done on your pen. I am like many others and wondering is there a tutorial on how to make these pens and if not when are you going to do one. I am sure we would all like to know.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## Toni (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow!! Umm...I am the one who is speechless!! Thank you EVERYONE who posted a comment or who couldnt find the words:biggrin:.

There is a brief tutorial in Advanced Penturning for anyone who is interested in how its done.

Lenny does that come with a plane ticket?

Chris~I dont think Jeff does take backs:biggrin: Dont CRY:devil::devil::devil:
Parson~I will take that complement from you, I think your best bet is to start with pre-made canes to get an idea of what you are trying to achieve.

Damn I cant mention everyone, but I am very greatful for your support you know who you are!! Yep the addiction is getting worse!! 

George~why dont you post that comment on youtube in the girlie voice I would love to hear it:biggrin:

Phil~knowone made you look at the postunless I have superpowers!!

Manly designs what are they? dont you have that covered?

Hugs and many thanks...I guess I should only post once a week...:biggrin:


----------



## jbostian (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful pen.  You do amazing work.

Jamie


----------



## markgum (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow... .... Wow.....


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 1, 2010)

Great looking pen Toni.  The Jr Gent is perfect for what you do.  It has class but is not overpowering with style so as to take away from your work.  You made yet another beautiful work of art.


----------



## Toni (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you Jeff!! I really enjoyed making it!!  You know I want to make more...LOL I owe you an email!! promise tonight...hugs


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW!   All I can say


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 1, 2010)

Toni,
It is fantastic, even better than the slim style pens.  The larger pens truly show your work off.  Nicely done.


----------



## hewunch (Apr 1, 2010)

Honestly, the only thing that I could think that would make your pen any better is if you did a custom finial and took 2 rings off the center band. That would be over the top. But as it stands right now, it is gorgeous.


----------



## demersm1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Fabulous*

Toni

I love the flowers but was curious if you considered doing a pen in one of your Kaliedascope designs?

Mike


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 1, 2010)

demersm1 said:


> Toni
> 
> I love the flowers but was curious if you considered doing a pen in one of your Kaliedascope designs?
> 
> Mike


Someone's working on that.


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 1, 2010)

hewunch said:


> ... the only thing that I could think that would make your pen any better is if you did a custom finial and took 2 rings off the center band ...



Couldn't agree more.  I'm not sure how you could do that though.  It would, I think, involve assembling the tube and centerband in order to get the clay to cover what's been taken out, and that would mean baking the Delrin sleeve inside when you cure the clay.  Don't think the delrin could take it, but I don't know what its melting point is.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Apr 1, 2010)

Outstanding!

That is a beauty!


----------



## leestoresund (Apr 1, 2010)

Has anyone kept track of how often and how rapidly a post gets read and commented on?
Toni has to be near that record.
Absolutely awesome.

Lee


----------



## LEAP (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you do requests?
How about a few nautical theme canes? A jr with ships wheels, propellors and compass roses would make the manly crowd happy.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, O ! 

Toni!
I thought you said Plain ticket ! 

:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 1, 2010)

Really beautiful work.  I like the look of your canes.  Nice detail, very much a perfectionist aren't you?


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 1, 2010)

Between you and Skiprat I feel the urge to buy a pen. I have to second what everybody is saying. It looks fantastic. You pens are not just pens but literally works of art. Few pen turners can actually achieve the usefull "Art" stage and you hit it every time. Congratulations on another beautiful creation


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 1, 2010)

too funny Lenny lol, she gonna smack you one lol.  You know how she wants that Plane ticket


----------



## Toni (Apr 1, 2010)

Mike~I will come up with something eventually..just not sure when...I like the nautical idea!!!

Lenny~gotta love yah!!

Lee~I know what you mean thats why I get worried about posting I dont want to annoy anyone.  I have knowone here to show my pens to(except my husband and kids), so really its exciting for me to get feedback, even if its just beautiful... make sense?

When it comes to my art yes I am a perfectionist:foot-in-mouth:

Rfturner~Thank you, OKLAHOMAN is trying to drill that into my head all the time!! LOL  But I am not a pen turner, just a polymer clay artist who is becoming more and more obsessed with pens!!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 1, 2010)

Alright ... so who gets that beauty? Or are you going to auction it off? Can we do that here??? 
You would probably have some interested bidders! 

Better be careful scratching my nose now :redface:

Maybe a silent auction (that would rule me out ... I can't be quiet) 
oh, wait .... yeah a silent auction by PM arty:


----------



## LEAP (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote
Phil~knowone made you look at the postunless I have superpowers!!



You've got to be kidding! I love your pens! I just don't show them to my wife anymore.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2010)

LEAP said:


> Quote
> Phil~knowone made you look at the postunless I have superpowers!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those Southern (Maine) girls have pen envy!


----------



## LEAP (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, after buying her one of Toni's pens mine don't seam to measure up anymore. 
The good thing about that is she has not claimed any of my new creations in weeks.


----------

